# a story from all



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

lets see if we can as a board come up with a good pit story. each person can post one line at a time that goes along with the story .it is good to leave the last part you right open so it don't get off on some BS . I'll start it off .





Once in a big city , where BSL was up for voting . There was a APBT named........



your turn


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Bob. His owner really knew nothing about........


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

the breed. But Bob......


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

taught him to love and respect the breed. He started doing obedience training w/ Bob and socialized him everywhere he could go...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

and Bob became a very obedient, positive breed ambasodor. When his owner heard BSL was coming up for voting in his area, he knew he had to....


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

...take a stand so that Bob and others like him would be saved!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Bob and his owner went to meetings and visited schools and showed people that.......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

the APBT is a wonderful breed. But, there was an evil man who supported BSL...


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

,,,,, He staged a situation were bob would have to fight . The man was so evil he had his friend john follow bob and his proud owner into pet-smart with a rottie and he waited out side with an APBT named butch.this way every one would se the fight ,, as bob was coming out ..................


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

the other pitbull lunge at Bob, but Bob was so well trained that when his owner said "LEAVE IT!" Bob backed a way. The clerk at the store came running out and told the other pitbull owner to leave Bob alone. Some one in the store had called.......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

the police. When the cops heard it was a situation involving pitbulls....


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

they immediately assumed it was bad, and showed up with guns drawn.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When it was explained to the cops that a man set-up the situation so that Bob would fight the cops quickly arrested the man and gave Bob........


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

a pat on the head which he accepted with a smile and a big tail wag. The cop was amazed by Bob's ability to take it all in stride and still have a great attitude despite..........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

malicious acts of the humans around him. The city decided to give Bob and his owner and award because.........


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

they handled the situation so well. A television reporter showed up and tried to turn it into an ugly "almost fight" between two pitbulls, but when the camera went on Bob.....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunned everyone by being what pitbulls do best a clown for the camera. The people watching were true amazed at this great dog that they.........


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

they realized just like people who are sometimes threatened by racism pitbulls suffer a lot. just like racism against black people being thugs. not all black people are thugs some are succesfull others just arent lucky and som like in any other race are violent and some are freindly to all. a reporter took notice to this and decideed to write report on the true nature of pitbulls and how if raised properly they are great dogs. the story was based on bob and started out by saying..............................................................................


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

BSL a fight worthy of the PIT. The night that the city council was to vote on BSL.....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

the outcry from the community the council decided to toss out the amenment. Bob and bob owner were.......


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

so extatic that bob had his own doggy party every breed welcome. bobs owner heard that bsl was an issue in other states and decided to.........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Bob could become a national ambassador for the breed and they could help other people who knows how wonderful these dogs are fight the BSL. Bob and his owner decided to.......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

contact the reporter who covered the PetSmart story...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the peporter said she was to buisy with other stories to do research but if bob and his owner could do some detective work and use a video camerea she would beable to work with that. the first place bob and his owner went with the camera was......


----------

